# Slingshot making Questions



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello. So I'm working on a few Natural slingshots and had few questions as this is my first attempt. My question is what is this (polyurethane) that I see some guys use on the slingshot for a nice shiny plastic or glass look?
What is it? And how do you use it? Anyone have any experience?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Easiest option is to get it off ebay, as a spray form.

Then you just spray it on


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check your local hardware store. Spray or brush option applications.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Like treefork said, check your local hardware store. It will last you quite a long time before it runs out.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Just got back from the hardware store. I bought sand paper 100-600 and some clear polyurethane in the brush on form.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

poly needs time to dry properly


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Im a large fan of water based polyurethane coatings. It is the same polyurethane coating but the carrier is water vs. oil and its the oil based carriers that take forever to dry. I use water based and can get several coats on a project in a days time WITH a good sanding in between. Being able to give the object a good sanding helps level the urethane film left behind once the carrier (water) evaporates but doesnt clog up your sandpaper. Once you have a couple coats on and sanded level the pores fill up with urethane and you can then start building up that thick shine you are after. Skip the sanding part and you can still get the thick shine but it looks like a kindergartener finished it.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Greavous said:


> Im a large fan of water based polyurethane coatings. It is the same polyurethane coating but the carrier is water vs. oil and its the oil based carriers that take forever to dry. I use water based and can get several coats on a project in a days time WITH a good sanding in between. Being able to give the object a good sanding helps level the urethane film left behind once the carrier (water) evaporates but doesnt clog up your sandpaper. Once you have a couple coats on and sanded level the pores fill up with urethane and you can then start building up that thick shine you are after. Skip the sanding part and you can still get the thick shine but it looks like a kindergartener finished it.


I use water based polyurethane as well. I don't sand it between, but it looks fine to my eyes. But it does dry really fast. I'm able to get 3 or 4 coats on within a few hours.


----------

